# Goat Art anyone?



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

For anyone who has posted. Im sorry i have not done yalls art yet but im working on it! Ive been really busy with a LOT of stuff so bear with me!

I have always loved to do art. So I'm starting to make art of all my goaties. So why not try to draw yalls goats? LOL i really just need something to do so if you want you can post A pic of one of your goats and ill try to re-do the same pic but a drawing of it! also i will put your Farm name / logo if you want! (Is this ok for me to do? is it allowed on here? It will be free if so. and if this is not the right listing please move my thread! ) (Note It may take me a few days to get everybody's art done because of my goat about to kid)

Here is some of MY Art with MY logo to OUR farm!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Claim


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

You are so incredibly talented!! 
Can I privately message you when I get some good photos of the goatssss? This is sooo good


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh I love those!! You did a great job!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> You are so talented!!





GoosegirlAsh said:


> Oh I love those!! You did a great job!


Aww! thank yall!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> You are so incredibly talented!!
> Can I privately message you when I get some good photos of the goatssss? This is sooo good


Sure you can!


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sure you can!


Thank u


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoatGirl#1 said:


> Thank u


Your welcome!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice artwork


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, those are so good! What kind of software are you using?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sketch Book!


MellonFriend said:


> Wow, those are so good! What kind of software are you using?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice artwork





billiejw89 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks yall!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

You are talented! I try artwork and sketching but it never turns out very well. Here’s two pics of some of my goats if your interested. If you do one you can just put “Poppy’s Meat Goats” on it if you’d like.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Very nice! My husband and I do goat artwork but it's all on paper and not scanned in. (Although I might be able to dig up some of our very ancient Christmas cards that Phil colored on the computer.)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow that's so cool!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

If your really bored here are a few pictures:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice art work.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

She loves the tires


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Here are a couple of examples of our "goat art". 

I'll start with the first picture I ever drew of goats. It was Christmas 2000 and my husband and I had met our first goats at the Allegany County Fair in Angelica, NY the previous summer. As we walked through the 4-H barns we saw a goat standing on her hind legs, straining to reach the ribbon she'd won. She eventually snagged it, pulled it down, and ate the whole thing to our very great amusement. My husband became obsessed with goats after that brief encounter. We weren't able to get our first goat until 2002, but the hilarious spectacle inspired my Christmas card that year. I had no model so I drew what I remembered from the fair and I have to say, these goats look pretty darn good considering I'd only ever met one goat before! The hooves are a little too round like a cow's, and the one goat has more of a sheep's head, BUT they have the proper number of teats!! It warms my heart that what I drew from memory appear to be a couple of Alpine/Nubian crosses with the slight Roman noses and the airplane ears. I didn't even know what an Alpine or a Nubian was at the time. It must have been fate because two years later when we got our first goat, he was an Alpine/Nubian cross, and what a goat he was!! Now I breed Alpine/Nubian crosses on purpose! 











My early Christmas cards were colored by hand, but as time went on we got more sophisticated. 
This is a card I drew back in the early 2000's (2005 I think?). I drew the picture and my husband colored it on the computer. 









It was inspired by this hilarious photo of our first goat, Cuzco: 









I drew this card in 2014 and once again Phil colored it on his computer. These are my boys, Sputnik (right) and his twin brother Snickers. 









I've made quite a few other goat-themed Christmas cards over the years (after all, it's been over two decades since the first!) but these are the ones I have on my computer.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Nice job!


Thanks!




Boers4ever said:


> You are talented! I try artwork and sketching but it never turns out very well. Here’s two pics of some of my goats if your interested. If you do one you can just put “Poppy’s Meat Goats” on it if you’d like.
> View attachment 206442
> 
> View attachment 206443


Ok! Do you have any thing else you want me to put on it? Do you have a logo or a farm name?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Iluvlilly! said:


> If your really bored here are a few pictures:
> View attachment 206445
> View attachment 206446


Ok! ill try my best! Also do you have a name you want me to put on there? like the goats name or farm name or a logo?




K.B. said:


> She loves the tires
> View attachment 206448


Omg! Thats so cute! ill def be trying to draw that one! So anything you want on there as well? Farm name Goat name logo? anything?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Here are a couple of examples of our "goat art".
> 
> I'll start with the first picture I ever drew of goats. It was Christmas 2000 and my husband and I had met our first goats at the Allegany County Fair in Angelica, NY the previous summer. As we walked through the 4-H barns we saw a goat standing on her hind legs, straining to reach the ribbon she'd won. She eventually snagged it, pulled it down, and ate the whole thing to our very great amusement. My husband became obsessed with goats after that brief encounter. We weren't able to get our first goat until 2002, but the hilarious spectacle inspired my Christmas card that year. I had no model so I drew what I remembered from the fair and I have to say, these goats look pretty darn good considering I'd only ever met one goat before! The hooves are a little too round like a cow's, and the one goat has more of a sheep's head, BUT they have the proper number of teats!! It warms my heart that what I drew from memory appear to be a couple of Alpine/Nubian crosses with the slight Roman noses and the airplane ears. I didn't even know what an Alpine or a Nubian was at the time. It must have been fate because two years later when we got our first goat, he was an Alpine/Nubian cross, and what a goat he was!! Now I breed Alpine/Nubian crosses on purpose!
> 
> ...


Aww! I love those lol


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ok! ill try my best! Also do you have a name you want me to put on there? like the goats name or farm name or a logo?


Sure if you want you can put their name since I don't have a farm name. The first picture is Pixie and the second picture is Sunburst!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Y


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ok! Do you have any thing else you want me to put on it? Do you have a logo or a farm name?



You know, instead of “Poppy’s Meat Goats”you can just put their names: the first (black) is “Poppy”, the second (brown) is “Sunshine”. Hope I’m not confusing!


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

This is wonderful! Even inspires me to make my own art! The hills farm is our name if you’d like to add it, but don’t feel pressured to make ours. Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Iluvlilly! said:


> Sure if you want you can put their name since I don't have a farm name. The first picture is Pixie and the second picture is Sunburst!


Ok thanks!



Boers4ever said:


> You know, instead of “Poppy’s Meat Goats”you can just put their names: the first (black) is “Poppy”, the second (brown) is “Sunshine”. Hope I’m not confusing!


No your ok! and ok thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> This is wonderful! Even inspires me to make my own art! The hills farm is our name if you’d like to add it, but don’t feel pressured to make ours. Can’t wait to see!
> View attachment 206473
> View attachment 206472


aww cute babies! And ok thanks!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Damfino said:


> Here are a couple of examples of our "goat art".
> 
> I'll start with the first picture I ever drew of goats. It was Christmas 2000 and my husband and I had met our first goats at the Allegany County Fair in Angelica, NY the previous summer. As we walked through the 4-H barns we saw a goat standing on her hind legs, straining to reach the ribbon she'd won. She eventually snagged it, pulled it down, and ate the whole thing to our very great amusement. My husband became obsessed with goats after that brief encounter. We weren't able to get our first goat until 2002, but the hilarious spectacle inspired my Christmas card that year. I had no model so I drew what I remembered from the fair and I have to say, these goats look pretty darn good considering I'd only ever met one goat before! The hooves are a little too round like a cow's, and the one goat has more of a sheep's head, BUT they have the proper number of teats!! It warms my heart that what I drew from memory appear to be a couple of Alpine/Nubian crosses with the slight Roman noses and the airplane ears. I didn't even know what an Alpine or a Nubian was at the time. It must have been fate because two years later when we got our first goat, he was an Alpine/Nubian cross, and what a goat he was!! Now I breed Alpine/Nubian crosses on purpose!
> 
> ...


Those are AWESOME!


----------



## Elizabeth3516 (Feb 7, 2021)

Omg I love your art! If you could I would love it if you could do one of my goats. Here’s a picture of her!


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Love the goat art! You all are so talented❤
I had drawings of my goats in my sketchbook ( unfortunately lost at the moment)
But here's a pretty old one I did randomly several years back....it's not any of my goats, but I tried to draw a sort of nature spirit with a goat plus a quote from a story book


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Aasiya said:


> Love the goat art! You all are so talented❤
> I had drawings of my goats in my sketchbook ( unfortunately lost at the moment)
> But here's a pretty old one I did randomly several years back....it's not any of my goats, but I tried to draw a sort of nature spirit with a goat plus a quote from a story book
> View attachment 206494


Very nice, I like fantasy type drawings quite a lot.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Those are AWESOME!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Elizabeth3516 said:


> Omg I love your art! If you could I would love it if you could do one of my goats. Here’s a picture of her!
> 
> View attachment 206490


Okay! I'll try my best! Do you have a Farm name/ Logo / her name you want me to put on it?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aasiya said:


> Love the goat art! You all are so talented❤
> I had drawings of my goats in my sketchbook ( unfortunately lost at the moment)
> But here's a pretty old one I did randomly several years back....it's not any of my goats, but I tried to draw a sort of nature spirit with a goat plus a quote from a story book
> View attachment 206494


Very nice i love that!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try this lol


----------



## Elizabeth3516 (Feb 7, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay! I'll try my best! Do you have a Farm name/ Logo / her name you want me to put on it?


No, I think just the drawing would look good. Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> You are talented! I try artwork and sketching but it never turns out very well. Here’s two pics of some of my goats if your interested. If you do one you can just put “Poppy’s Meat Goats” on it if you’d like.
> View attachment 206442
> 
> View attachment 206443


I am SO sorry about taking so long! Ive been REALLY busy. But here it is! I hope you like it!!!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my gosh that is beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Oh my gosh that is beautiful!! Thank you!


I'm glad you like it! Sorry it's took so long. Ive been really busy with lots of stuff around our house


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

How much would it cost to get a drawing done of each of my 2 goats?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> How much would it cost to get a drawing done of each of my 2 goats?


Are you asking me?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I honestly forgot about thos thread lol. Sorry to everyone!!!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Are you asking me?


Yeah


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Yeah


Not a thing! You can private message me pics of them so I can see if they are something I could make art of?


----------

